# Trowel sizes



## LiamPowell (May 19, 2015)

I have always used Marshalltown trowels but have been thinking of getting a W. Rose trowel, I was wondering if the wide W. Rose london trowels are the same width as a standard Marshalltown trowel.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I own both and use both (IMHO both companies make a very good product). Whit that said,I think if the widths are not identical,they are very close. If memory serves,the heel width for both wide London trowels are 5 .3/8" for Rose and M.T..


----------



## Gordon Forsyth (May 18, 2015)

Ive used a rose trowel 35 years. Narrow London with leather handle super comfortable and effiecient i would recommend the brand. The Wide London Rose trowel is 5.625 inches(width) 

http://http://www.accentmasonryllc.co


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a bunch, grab whats handy. I think Rose Makes the best though.


----------



## LiamPowell (May 19, 2015)

Are the narrow trowels any good for these blocks or are wide trowels better?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a video kicking around here of a funky trowel they use for those blocks.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's a German style trowel...see if I can find a pic



http://haromac.exportpages.com/productdetail/1040114242_1-1.htm

looked like this...couldn't find a video at all


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone put the lifetime warranty to the test on Rose latley? One of my young masons had a blade crack. He tried to return it and the vendor that I exchanged one at some time ago, said the Rose sales representative said the blades were breaking due to cutting brick with them no more replacements? Not much of a lifetime warranty?


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

The previous post I made really got under my skin. So I sent Rose/Kraft an email after posting what his experience was. Well I can confirm a few things after immediate response from Rose/Kraft this morning. Rose Trowels DO CARRY LIFETIME WARRANTY. And as a result will continue to earn our business as they stepped right up, to right the wrong that we experienced. 
Made in America with pride and a true professional business my guys and my self would like to say THANK YOU to Rose/Kraft.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad to hear about a business that stands behind it's product.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

LP @ 5, I use narrow heels to lay where wide heel won't fit....veneers

there generally two stem offsets, the smaller/shorter one is easier for me in a rebar forest, the standard offset seems to abuse my wrist less.

I size my trowel to make through the day without any post work pain/damage, nobody wants a brickies with a gimp arm. Don't overload the money machine for a few hours production that cost you weeks or years of lo$$.


----------

